# Which GPS map do you like most?



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, Uber forces driver use Apple Map on the iOS devices because there is no way to select a map preference at this time. Take it or leave it.

I am wondering if Uber is really a high-tech company, or, they are just busy in counting money but lazy for improvements.


----------



## DownOnTheUpSide (Jan 15, 2015)

I currently prefer Waze. Good info from other drivers about speed traps, police presence, accidents, construction, red light cams etc.

Though, I'm sure since Google now owns them, they will ruin it. Try to merge the user data into Google Maps, then phase out Waze leaving us with an app that doesn't work nearly as well.


----------



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

Living in the mountains with lots of crappy dirt roads, I found Google maps suck. They show streets connecting through a pond and streets that don't exist. I hate MapQuest because of all of the ads, but they are more accurate. Waze has been helpful and more accurate than Google in NC.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Waze all the way! Can't find enough great words to praise this navigation app! Simply The Best!!!


----------



## dallasveterandriver (Jan 17, 2015)

I use waze because it helps me avoid traffic but it also crashes and freezes and lose it's head when too many things going on that's why I also use a Chinese GPS (iGO) as a backup; I don't prefer garmain or tomtom because they charge lot of money for map update.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I run on Google maps but I also have Waze on in the background for the voice alerts. (BT headset)
Google will not phase out Waze, they need the driver reports and the speed measurement
for forecasting traffic conditions. (they didn't pay 1 billion just to phase it out)


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

What happens when you accept an uber pax and switch over to WAZE on the main screen?
Has anyone encountered any issues with the uber driver app getting disconnected or any known issues?

New driver here.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

dallasveterandriver said:


> I use waze because it helps me avoid traffic but it also crashes and freezes and lose it's head when too many things going on that's why I also use a Chinese GPS (iGO) as a backup; I don't prefer garmain or tomtom because they charge lot of money for map update.


^^^
How often do you really need an update? 
I mean, during the real estate boom in Vegas we needed one every year, but for the last five years nothing's happened here OR in the greater L.A. area that I can actually see. 
I personally don't know of a really new subdivision between L.A. and Santa Barbara and inland to Simi. 
I think just about all the brands have a model with free upgrades, but absolutely stay away from Magellan. The absolute worst.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Arturo Diaz said:


> What happens when you accept an uber pax and switch over to WAZE on the main screen?
> Has anyone encountered any issues with the uber driver app getting disconnected or any known issues?
> 
> New driver here.


uber app will work in the background just fine.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Arturo Diaz said:


> What happens when you accept an uber pax and switch over to WAZE on the main screen?
> Has anyone encountered any issues with the uber driver app getting disconnected or any known issues?
> 
> New driver here.


Other than the Uber phone, I suggest you keep another phone or GPS device as a backup. Uber is a deceiving company. You cannot put 100% trust on Uber app or Uber phone. On this forum, few liars claimed they earned winter guarantee more than $500 a week. Mine never exceeded $50 a week. Use your own record to discern the truth from the lies. Good luck.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The Garmin GPS unit integrated in Chrysler's Uconnect system works pretty well...not perfect, but more than good enough.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Waze made a huge mistake for me last weekend and had to contact Uber to give credit to driver (I am honest like that). The few times it has ****ed me up, it is still the best. The app we need is not the fastest with more miles. This gets the rider thinking we are running up the "meter". We need an app that shows the normal way and the fastest way. Then we can ask the rider what do they prefer, get there faster and spend a $1 more or take our time and keep up with the premise that you are a cheap skate and take the shorter but slower route?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

This @Truth & Facts guy is something else..


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Google is the way to go I think. Satellite view makes it easy to count how many houses down you have to go etc for pickups when house numbers aren't well lit. It tells you which turn lane to use on multi-lane turns to position if you must immediately turn again which is huge in heavy traffic. Waze always has felt too gimmicky for me, plus to me its inherently social aspect is really causing more drivers to be dicking with their phones while driving than necessary. I prefer a navigation app where the focus is on navigating, not being social.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Google is the way to go I think. Satellite view makes it easy to count how many houses down you have to go etc for pickups when house numbers aren't well lit. It tells you which turn lane to use on multi-lane turns to position if you must immediately turn again which is huge in heavy traffic. Waze always has felt too gimmicky for me, plus to me its inherently social aspect is really causing more drivers to be dicking with their phones while driving than necessary. I prefer a navigation app where the focus is on navigating, not being social.


Just for general knowledge, you can disable all the social aspect of the app in the settings.
It's the 1st thing I did when i downloaded WAZE.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Just for general knowledge, you can disable all the social aspect of the app in the settings.
> It's the 1st thing I did when i downloaded WAZE.


Good to know. Is there a way to enable satellite imagery? I couldn't find a way which is really the main reason I never gave it much thought.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

I use the Uber iphone4s maps for navigation and have available Google maps on android running on a Motorola Motog 2 as an option for pax who are in a hurry and/or want to know their eta. The Motorola is also my contact phone and has 2 simcards, one of them is exclusive for Uber use.

Off topic here but if I start getting unwanted calls this way I can just pop in a new prepaId Sim and change the contact number on the Uber dashboard, uber changes the contact number the moment it changes on your dashboard.


Google maps automatically updates almost weekly and is convenient for inner city driving because it shows alternate routes in real-time and reacts to changes in traffic.

A recent improvement is the lane indicator which can be really helpful where I drive. Some pax are familiar with google maps and don't mind the few seconds it takes to input an address, others assume you don't know your way when you use another gps

Ios maps on the Uber iphone is great for showing the rider an instant and simple overview of the route, usually the 'uber-route' means more mileage and I inform them that I am happy to take a shorter-distance route and that they may save a few euro's but it could be more of a stop-and-go ride and could take longer. Their call

Tried using the android uber driver app but don't like the way it changes screens and I don't like that it is only in portrait, on the smaller iphone it doesn't bother me as much

And even though I personally love Waze, I still don't like the cartoonish interface, the interactive features are routed to Google maps anyway


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

I use None Of The Above. I bought GPS Drive ($19.99, I think) and then bought a year of voice turn-by-turn for an additional $9.99. GPS Drive rocks; it provides traffic alerts, accident alerts, and the turn-by-turn instructions are excellent. Also, the quality of the voice for the turn-by-turn seems much "nicer" and less of a harsh shrewish *****y voice.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Unfortunately, Uber forces driver use Apple Map on the iOS devices because there is no way to select a map preference at this time. Take it or leave it.
> 
> I am wondering if Uber is really a high-tech company, or, they are just busy in counting money but lazy for improvements.


Uber has an ideological west coast bias ....which includes apple.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I lean towards GMaps over Waze. GMaps feels a little faster than Waze. It also is a little more descriptive in the voice directions.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Apple Map: Zero and counting.....


----------

